# For all you Travis Kalanick fans!



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

I remember not too long ago, you were saying "Driving is easy, they shouldn't have to tip us."

Just message me and I will send you my address where you can send your tips to me. 

I don't want to hear how happy any of you wannabe CEOs are about tipping. Just a few months ago you were all on Kalanicks side, basically begging for another price cut.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I guess we could have taken the high road. But nah! A few I told you so's are in order.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

UBER's tipping option will go like this. 

"Tipping is not nessacary but allowed"

Then it will go

"Add tip or no tip"

Customer selects tip

"Are you sure you want to tip?"

Customer selects yes 

"Really? Are you sure?"

Customer selects yes

"It's really not nessacary, are you sure?"

Customer selects yes

"No one ever tips, you must be dumb"

Three tipping options appear. 

25 cents 50 cents or 75 cents

"Please choose carefully, tipping drivers is dangerous, it can lead to rent being paid on time, and their stomachs full."


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Only one person that I can recall that has been adamantly against tipping. Didn't realize that there were so many others.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

It is better for riders and drivers to know for sure what they would pay or earn on each trip — without the uncertainty of tipping


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

There's a LOT of things a driver can do that go above and beyond a normal level of service.

If i help load/unload an entire shopping cart full of groceries AND CARRY THEM UP THE STAIRS... shouldn't a customer be able to offer or just pay extra for that level of service?


Or these strange ones...
Letting someone take a BUNCH of pets when it's not required and up to the driver (3 dogs). He had been told that he was probobly going to have to rent a car, I picked him up to get a rental car and turned it into just driving him and his dogs the entire trip. (was about a 2 hour drive, instead of a $15 one)

Helping them find a motel at 2:00 am (like actively calling motels to find one with vacancies) {the guy had no cell phone, didn't know the town, had a car accident on the way through... Really awful time and I found him a hotel with vacancies to take him to.}

(taking an old lady on a 9 hour shopping spree on Black Friday and pushing the cart through I don't even know how many stores, all the while the meter is ticking.) {this is also my longest duration fare of all time and single highest paying fare of all time that never left the Orlando area. As well as the my second paying fare ever}


These are situations where tipping would be great, way above and beyond what i would expect out of cabbies and coincidentally some of my greatest tips of all time. All three of these resulted in TRIPLE DIGIT tips. And NONE OF IT in cash.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

I really have doubts about anyone tipping. Travis buried us.


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> There's a LOT of things a driver can do that go above and beyond a normal level of service.
> 
> If i help load/unload an entire shopping cart full of groceries AND CARRY THEM UP THE STAIRS... shouldn't a customer be able to offer or just pay extra for that level of service?
> 
> ...


Forget all of those, how about just being a safe and timely driver? You don't need all these excuses to tip a driver, but it's sad that people think they do. When I was a taxi driver, it was rare not to get a tip, and all I did was execute my job correctly, the same as a waiter, bartender or stripper would, except your life is in my hands.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Jagent said:


> I really have doubts about anyone tipping. Travis buried us.


The phrase "No need to tip", rate cuts, and surge elimination (after midnight - 3AM bar rush, nonetheless???) are pretty much his only legacy to drivers. Thanks, TeeKay.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> except your life is in my hands.


Except you will not do something to intentionally put my life in danger, because your life would also be in danger or at the very least your finances after your car is broken etc. We as a driver have no incentive to drive safer for a tip... A tip is supposed to encourage better service correct?


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Except you will not do something to intentionally put my life in danger, because your life would also be in danger or at the very least your finances after your car is broken etc. We as a driver have no incentive to drive safer for a tip... A tip is supposed to encourage better service correct?


Frequent tips would lead to greater retention of quality drivers. Better drivers equals safer rides. When an occupation pays less than minimum wage it doesnt attract quality workers and customer service suffers. Thats why the best restaurants usually have the best waiters/waitresses.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Jagent said:


> Frequent tips would lead to greater retention of quality drivers. Better drivers equals safer rides. When an occupation pays less than minimum wage it doesnt attract quality workers and customer service suffers. Thats why the best restaurants usually have the best waiters/waitresses.


True but from my experience as a rider with Uber / Lyft those who are newest seem to offer the best service both in terms of customer service and route taken and driving quality. What I find is as the driver matures on the platform they become more aggressive and overconfident on the road. They take routes that are longer in an effort to milk extra money from Uber. They try harder to avoid doing anything extra on the trip that would help the rider but not increase their bottom line. If I get worse quality by a driver the longer they are retained I would prefer the churn and burn model that Uber utilizes.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> True but from my experience as a rider with Uber / Lyft those who are newest seem to offer the best service both in terms of customer service and route taken and driving quality. What I find is as the driver matures on the platform they become more aggressive and overconfident on the road. They take routes that are longer in an effort to milk extra money from Uber. They try harder to avoid doing anything extra on the trip that would help the rider but not increase their bottom line. If I get worse quality by a driver the longer they are retained I would prefer the churn and burn model that Uber utilizes.


There are a lot of us out there that just want to get the rider in and out as quickly as possible. My goal is to have the total stranger OUT of my vehicle as soon as possible. I was all about turn and burn in the early days the first year Eewber came to my market. Some...if not most...people actually WANT to do the right thing.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Jagent said:


> Frequent tips would lead to greater retention of quality drivers. Better drivers equals safer rides. When an occupation pays less than minimum wage it doesnt attract quality workers and customer service suffers. Thats why the best restaurants usually have the best waiters/waitresses.


Taxi pays better...is taxi cleaner, nicer, english speaking?

Restaurant hires -- Uber signs up....you will just get more not better


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

emdeplam said:


> Taxi pays better...is taxi cleaner, nicer, english speaking?
> 
> Restaurant hires -- Uber signs up....you will just get more not better


I tent to agree. The best restaurants tend to have better staff not so much because they pay better, but because they do not tolerate poor performance from their workers and quickly get rid of workers who do not perform well.

The higher pay tends to ensure that there is a line of people waiting to replace the poor performers, Uber has that long line currently. What Uber / Lyft need to do is bring up expectations. With the higher service expectations if there are not people lining up to do the job at the expected levels than pay should come up. High pay alone does not ensure quality staff.


----------

